# Sugar 1kg exactly €1.19 in all the large supermarkets ?



## RichInSpirit (13 Oct 2017)

1kg of the cheapest available sugar is exactly €1.19 almost perpetually in all the large supermarkets.
Occasionally I get 1kg of sugar in a Gem pack in tiny grocery stores and petrol stations for €1.
It looks like price fixing by the large supermarkets.


----------



## RedOnion (13 Oct 2017)

https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threa...sely-€1-19-kilo-everywhere-in-irleand.185472/


----------



## RichInSpirit (13 Oct 2017)

Thanks Redonion !


----------



## Monbretia (13 Oct 2017)

It's in Mr Price for I think 78 or 79c, bought a load of them last week    Iceland also do a 4 or 5kg bag, can't remember exactly but it works out at euro per kilo.   Also you can get kilo + 10% or thereabouts in Dealz.

Doesn't answer the question about price fixing in main supermarkets I know but it is available cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Oct 2017)

I drew this to the attention of Sinéad Ryan the consumer correspondent of the Indo. and she replied as follows: 

Sugar (all of which we import) is considered a KVI in retail (known valued item) ... therefore affected by price sensitivity, like milk, bread etc. 
That said, I'd be looking for evidence it actually is the same price everywhere (unlikely in convenience stores, for example) - but known that major supermarkets price off each other on basic basket of goods, while reserving profit margins for branded goods.


----------



## Monbretia (13 Oct 2017)

I buy it for business purposes so am always looking for the best deal and it is the same price in the main supermarkets.  In fact in the main supermarkets I usually buy caster sugar as that is often cheaper and does the same job.  

The price varies widely if you are looking at convenience/independent stores though, I never buy there except my local one does a special offer sometimes of euro per kg bag.   They are all different brands obviously in the shops but I have never noticed any difference in quality for example, sugar is just sugar!


----------



## grenzgebiet (7 Nov 2017)

Got caster sugar yesterday in Lidl -  €1.09/kg


----------



## Monbretia (7 Nov 2017)

4kg bags in Iceland are good value too.


----------



## Clonback (10 Dec 2017)

1kg of Siucra in Costcutter Dundrum Rd is 80 cent today.


----------



## ajapale (27 Dec 2017)

https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/why-is-generic-sugar-precisely-€1-19-kilo-everywhere-in-irleand.185472/

I have posted about this over the years since before 2014. It is very weird that generic regular sugar is exactly 1.19 in all the big supermarkets. It is some times cheaper in the small centras, spars, galas etc.

I used to follow this thread more carefully but gave up sugar in 2015!



ajapale said:


> Why is generic sugar precisely €1.19/kilo everywhere in Irleand?
> 
> Dunnes, Tescos, Supervalue, Aldi and Lidl all have own band sugar at €1.19.
> 
> This has been the case for over 2 years now. Prior to this generic sugar was 83c everywhere.


----------



## Vanessa (29 Dec 2017)

Clonback said:


> 1kg of Siucra in Costcutter Dundrum Rd is 80 cent today.


"Siucra" brand name sold by Greencore to the German company Nordsucker and used to fool the Irish into thinking they are buying Irish sugar.
Nice one Frau Merkel


----------



## coolhandluke (1 Jan 2018)

https://www.irishtimes.com/news/eu-deal-likely-to-close-down-irish-sugar-industry-1.521188

As far as i know, the last irish sugar factory was shipped lock, stock and barrel to Eastern Europe and re-established over there.


----------

